# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoluda Kurulan İlk Türk Devleti Olan Saltuklular

## veli

sal.jpg
Selçuklu fetihleri arasında Doğu Anadolu'da kurulan Türk devletlerinden birisi Saltuklular'dır. Anadolu'nun fethinde görev alan kumandanlardan Ebul Kasım, Erzurum dolaylarını ele geçirmiş ve Sultan Alparslan onu bu bölgenin beyliğine tayin etmişti. Ebul Kasım 1102'de ölünce yerine oğlu Ali geçti ve Bey oldu. Ali'den sonra Bey olan İzzeddin Saltuk bu hanedanın en güçlü beyi oldu ve beylik onun adı ile yani "Saltuk Beyliği" olarak anıldı (1072).

Bu beylik, önceleri Büyük Selçuklu Devleti'ne tabi idi, fakat bu devletin zayıflamasından sonra, bağımsızlığını kazandı. Saltuklu Beyliği Kars, Bayburt, Oltu, Trabzon, İspir ve Tercan bölgelerini ele geçirerek gücünü arttırdı. Önce Gürcülerle, sonra Bizanslılarla yaptığı savaşlarda da başarılı sonuçlar elde etti.

Selçuklu Sultanı II. Kılıçarslan'la ittifak kurarak kız alıp vermek suretiyle akrabalık kuruldu. Saltuklu beyleri bir çok defa Gürcülere karşı savaştılar. Nitekim bunlardan İzzeddin Saltuk bu savaşların birisinde Gürcülere esir düşmüş (1153), öteki Türk beyleri tarafından 10.000 dinar verilmek suretiyle kurtarılmıştır.

İzzeddin Saltuk 1174'te ölünce yerine oğlu Muhammed Kızıl Arslan geçti. Kızıl Arslan Bey, 1195'te Erzurum önüne kadar gelen Gürcü kuvvetlerini mağlup etti. İzzeddin Saltuk devrinde (1132-1168), Saltuklu Beyliği ülkesi Tercan'dan başlayarak Tahir Gediği'ne kadar uzanmakta; Erzurum, Bayburd, Avnik, Micingird, İspir, Oltu gibi şehir ve kasabaları kaplamakta idi.

Nasıreddin Muhammed (1168-1191)'in ise, Irak Selçuklu sultanı III. Tuğrul'a ve asıl iktidarı elinde tutan Atabeg Kızıl Arslan'a tabi olduğu anlaşılıyor. Yine onun zamanında Gürcüler Erzurum önüne geldilerse de, bir muhasaraya girişmeden aldıkları ganimetlerle yetinerek geri döndüler.

Bu devrin dikkati çeken bir olayı da bu hanedandan Muzaffereddin Melikşah adlı Saltuklu beyinin Gürcü kraliçesi Thamara ile evlenmesidir. XII. yüzyılın ortalarından itibaren Türkiye Selçukluları ve Eyyubi Devletleri, Doğu ve Güney-doğu Anadolu'daki beyliklerin varlıklarını tehdide başlamışlardı. O sırada Ulu Hakan olan Melikşah, Anadolu'da birliği korumak için bütün beylikleri itaat altına almak istiyordu. Süleymanşah da onun politikasını takip etti ve 1202'de Erzurum kalesini alarak Saltuklu Beyliği'ne son verdi (1202).

Saltuklular devrinde, Erzurum bölgesi imar edilmiş ve zenginleşmiş bir durumda idi. Ayrıca bölgenin iktisadi durumuna da bir canlılık getirmişlerdi. Saltuklulardan zamanımıza kadar bazı eserler de kalmıştır, bunlar Kale Mescidi, Tebsi Minare, Ulu Cami ile bazı türbelerdir. Ayrıca Tercan'da bulunan Mama Hatun kervansarayı ve türbesi de zikre şayan Saltuklu eserlerindendir.

----------

